# I cut my lambs hoof



## Alyssa G (Jun 15, 2021)

We were trimming and i cut a fair lambs hoof, we put blue coat on it and the bleeding stopped. is there anything else i need to do? we have 5 weeks until fair will he be ready??


----------



## Baymule (Jun 15, 2021)

It depends on how big the cut and location. 

@Poka_Doodle shows sheep, she will have more answers for you than me. 

Question for Poka_Doodle...... Can the OP put a black polish on the hoof to help hide the cut? Or is that allowed?


----------



## messybun (Jun 15, 2021)

Alyssa G said:


> We were trimming and i cut a fair lambs hoof, we put blue coat on it and the bleeding stopped. is there anything else i need to do? we have 5 weeks until fair will he be ready??


 Not sure about lambs, but we’ve been using a horse hoof conditioner for my old goat with bad hooves. It has made his hooves grow very fast, but double check it’s safe for lambs.


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 15, 2021)

Apply a castor oil pack and vet wrap~change/repeat as necessary...will keep it from becoming infected, will keep out dirt, ease any pain and will promote quick hoof growth.  CO is some kind of amazing.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 16, 2021)

Baymule said:


> It depends on how big the cut and location.
> 
> @Poka_Doodle shows sheep, she will have more answers for you than me.
> 
> Question for Poka_Doodle...... Can the OP put a black polish on the hoof to help hide the cut? Or is that allowed?


Thank you for tagging me. I am lost for an answer. I really don't know the best option. If fair is five weeks out, I think the hoof would have enough time to grow long enough to be okay in time for fair.


----------

